
Central owncloud servers hacked - feydaykyn
https://central.owncloud.org/
======
feydaykyn
Just received another email:

Dear users of central.owncloudorg,

after the official ownCloud forum central.owncloud.org was target of a hacking
attack we were able to resolve this incident. The intruder contacted us and we
managed to establish a cooperative contact to him in which we were assured
that his only challenge was getting the data, not using it in any way. After
reviewing his statements and setting up an agreement we can assure you that no
harm was nor will be done.

For the full story please see our blog post:
[https://owncloud.org/news/owncloud-forum-hack-why-
password-s...](https://owncloud.org/news/owncloud-forum-hack-why-password-
security-is-more-important-than-ever/) Also feel free to use our social media
channels to stay updated.

We are very sorry about the trouble and apologize for any inconvenience.
Luckily, no real damage occured. This will be the last email we’re sending to
you about this topic

All the best Florian and the rest of the ownCloud team

